# Laura Mercier Rose Rendezvous Illuminator...



## MissTiffany2U (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been increasingly interested in Laura Mecier's products. Especially with the launch of this holiday collection... I have to ask you ladies, is the Rose Rendezvous illuminator one of those limited editions that's a must have? I have been seeing so many blog posts and swatches and it looks gorgeous. I wanted to get your opinions before I set off on a wild goose chase for it... I understand it's very hard to find.


----------



## califabulous (Dec 14, 2011)

hmmm.... I bought mine during the FF sale at Sephora.  I really like the finish, the result is a glowy cheek -it's beautiful...but I cannot tell how long it lasts.. Then I read temptalia's review and she mentioned how it doesn't last all day....I guess 5-6 hours? IDK  I do not regret buying it and I use it a lot.  realistically I probably don't need a highlighter to last that long but it would be nice.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 18, 2011)

I think its a must have.  The color is universal and the gel technology makes the product easy to blend, shimmery but not overly shimmery, easy to apply (fingers or with a synthetic brush, not natural as suggested by the LM MA)  and smooth

  	I wish it was permanent because its a great highlighter for everyone.  As far as long wearing, I am an oily girl, so sometimes, items with shimmer like to stay with me longer than the average wear.  This item is one of them.  I find the coverage length works for me.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Jan 4, 2012)

Sadly, I have given up on Rose Rendezvous. I can't find it in stores and I refuse to pay $100 for it on Ebay. I thought I found a dupe in Estee Lauder's Powder Gelee in Modern Mercury but that is also limited edition and very hard to find. Oh well... there will be other highlighters.


----------



## califabulous (Jan 4, 2012)

MissTiffany2U said:


> Sadly, I have given up on Rose Rendezvous. I can't find it in stores and I refuse to pay $100 for it on Ebay. I thought I found a dupe in Estee Lauder's Powder Gelee in Modern Mercury but that is also limited edition and very hard to find. Oh well... there will be other highlighters.


 
  	AWWW sorry!  what about Guerlain'c Cruel Gardenia?  I hope not to send you on another wild goose chase as I heard that one is just as popular as LM's -but it looks exactly like LM's version.  Temptalia said it was a little different but not much different and gave it a high rating...


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Jan 13, 2012)

I'll have to check out the Cruel Gardenia... I recently shopped my stash and found a Cheeky Bronze MSF that I totally forgot I had. It's actually been working out really well.


----------

